# First Smoke Right Now!! 13# Brisket



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Well tomorrow I'm gonna pop my cherry! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I picked up a 13lb CAB Choice Grade Beef Brisket this afternoon. Trimmed it and applied Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Rub, wrapped it up and put it in the fridge. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Plan on smokin it tomorrow with Hickory chunks along with some apple or cherry chips. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 VERY EXCITED!!! Don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Wellll OKAY smokeEater! Best of luck to ya on that smoke and don't forget to keep us posted as you go and bring pics if you can.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

A 13 lb. brisket! I couldn't think of a better break in for your GOSM. Have fun and let us know how it turns out for you. Good Luck!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I used a jalapeno mustard on the brisket before applying the rub. I also made Dr. BBQ's Big-Time Barbecue Mop (figured I'd be consistent since I made his rub), using the same jalapeno mustard and a Samual Adam's Cherry Wheat that I got in a variety case the other day.






I also got a dozen jalapeno peppers, 1lb sausage, chive & onion cream cheese, and some grated pecorino romano cheese. That's right!!! ABTs!!!

I'll take pictures throughout the process and post them when I can...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Then don't sleep tonight. Go put that sucker on the smoker and make a night of it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Your looking at about 18  hours at 225, that would have it ready about 3 PM'ish, a couple hours resting in the cooler, dinner at 5PM tomorrow.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 17, 2007)

Roger’s right…if you wait til tomorrow, that brisket won’t be ready til bout midnite! Plan accordingly! C’mon, its not like you’re gonna barhop on a night like this! Anyways, I think there’s a Stooges marathon on the box tonight! Go getum SmokeEater!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

The plan was to finish tomorrow sometime past midnight (2-3am), pack it in a cooler, and have it for Sunday lunch. I'll check the temp Sunday mornin when I get up and throw it in the oven on a low temp to keep it warm if need be. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Are ya sure you want to wait that long.

I would say that you may be able to do that, as long as you don't sample too much of it


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 17, 2007)

Good Planâ€¦just make sure she doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t cool below 140Â° sitting out. Enjoy


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

That's why I got a 13 pound brisket! Would "right-unders" be the opposite of "left-overs"??? With the brisket right-under my nose, I'll be sampling it for breakfast Sunday morning - maybe I'll have some fatties and eggs as well!!!


----------



## bud's bbq (Feb 17, 2007)

Breakfast sounds great (pot full of grits/cheddar cheese would be nice...)

But, it would be tough for me to not want a couple of thin slices shortly off the grill......

Good Luck!!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Started the smoker. Took the brisket out of the fridge and added some more rub. Looked and smelled great! Started my brisket at 8am 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's gonna be a long day! But well worth it (fingers crossed)


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

At 1.5 hours, I checked the water level and the wood in smoke box (as per TulsaJeff's new GOSM step-by-step smoke guide). Water level was fine. Not sure if the wood needed changing, but changed it anyway. I have not done any mods to the smoker box that came with the Big Block. I am using hickory chunks. How long should chunk wood last before requiring a refill?


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you SmokeMack for the Smoke Log word document I picked off another thread. A GREAT TOOL!!!

2.5 HOURS
Smoker Temp 230*
Meat Temp 123*
Thin Blue Smoke!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good SmokeEater, I'd say your right on track. On the long brisket and butt smokes I don't remove wood chunks from the wood box. I start with 3-4 depending on their size then just push the remains to the back of the box and add 2 or 3 every couple hours or so. Those used chunks have a lot of life left IMO. They will make thin blue smoke ever so subtle for several hours, but you do want a fresh chunk or two in there as well. 

I don't know if having the lid on the on the box will effect this method much. I think it might somewhat since it would drastically reduce air-flow to the chunks, so it is worth noting I think the wood box lid makes an outstanding paper weight.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I am at 3.5 hours now. Smoker Temp is 224*, Meat Temp is 140*. Should I add more wood, or just let what's left do it's job? I only used hickory, because I didn't get around to picking up some cherry chips yesterday.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

It's hard to say without being there, but if I follow the thread right you haven't added any for about 2 hours, so you are getting close.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, I added wood two hours ago. I got no visible smoke. Meat is 142*, smoker 229*. Haven't opened the smoker since I last added wood. Camera batteries died and have just finished recharging, so the pictures will start again.

Read a few times on here to keep smoke till 140*. Some say you can keep up the smoke beyond 140*. Should I refill the wood in the smoke box, or just leave it?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

smokeeater, the 140Âº mark is where your smoke ring will stop forming. After that you can still add smoke flavor to the meat. It all depends on you and your crowd how much smoke flavor you want. You can add more wood if you like

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Just hit the 4 hour mark. Opened the smoker, added hot water (boiled on stove), sprayed the brisket, and snapped a picture real quick. Meat is at 144* - when will it hit the "plateau" I've read so much about? Is this all going too fast?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

It will most likely slow down soon. Plateau should come in at 160°-170°. When and if it does (it will) it is anybodys guess when it will raise again. When it does take off again you'll be home free!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

My opinion.
If I understand the physics involved, smoke penetration stops at 140. The only thing that continues to react to the smoke is the actual surface of the meat. That being said, I would stop adding wood chunks and just cook.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 17, 2007)

Woo Hoo SmokeEater you go boy! I'm waiting for the pictures!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Current Meat Temp 150*
Smoker Temp 222*
Just sprayed with mop.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good SmokeEater.  Hang with it.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

At around 140° the nitrates and nitrites will stop forming the smoke ring, but your meat *will* continue to take on smoke flavor the whole time it is in the smoke.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I added a few more chunks of wood around Noon. Not sure how much smoke I will like, but I am keeping a log and will have to figure out how much is good for me.

I just passed the 8 hour mark, and the rate of temperature rise is slowing - about 2Â° over the last hour to 158Â°. Cooking temperature has been steady just under 235Â°. Added water at 4 hour intervals (at Noon and again just now). Attached is the latest pic.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

After re-reviewing the wealth of information here, it appears that my first post is wrong and Chad's is correct. But I will say this; if you foil, it's a waist to keep the smoke going. Unless of course, your heat source *is* wood.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 17, 2007)

That looks wonderfull SmokeEater, I bet it smells fantastic as well!!! 

Feels like were waiting for a birth........


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree with Gunny, when you foil there will not be a need for any more wood for smoke. Keep in mind you shouldn't add too much wood at first until you know how the meat you are cooking takes on smoke. Looking good so far. You should come to the stall any time now. Don't turn up the heat to hurry it along.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't know if you plan on foiling or not, but you may want to consider putting a small wrap around the flat end so it doesn't dry out to much.  Just my .02.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 17, 2007)

SmokeEater,
     You're on to it man! Just add a pan of homade buttermilk bisquits and I'd say that you're set for the occasion. Hope you really enjoy that brisket! I remember my first one ....... I wasn't comfortable at all but I really enjoyed the night and with Fl. Jeff's help turned out one of the best pieces of meat ever. Keep us posted.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I planned on foiling at 170Â°. I think I may have stalled at 160Â° over half an hour ago. Cooker temp is 225Â°.

Should I foil the flat end before 170Â°?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Not if you're foiling anyway.  I just hate to see that little thin piece dry out while your trying to get the thick part up to temp.  I've done it more than one time.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

That I couldn't agree with more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





FlaBill, just like buddah. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think 170Â° is a good foiling temp SmokeEater. Alot of folks foil sooner, but if you hold of until then your brisket will breakdown on it's own instead of being sped up through the stall by the foil.

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have messed with not foiling my last two briskets on the GOSM. I believe I am done with that when a vertical smoker is involved. May try one more on the Pitmaster Deluxe without foil though. I'm hard headed like that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Last but not least, it looks and sounds like you are doing a bang up job SmokeEater. Definately better than the first time myself and probably many others tangled with the ornery brisket. Can't wait for the final results. The proof is in the eatin'.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I am approaching the 12 hour mark!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Meat Temp is 167Â°, Smoker temp is 227Â°. Temperatures went slow around 160Â°, but never completely stalled...

...at least not yet.

I still plan on foiling it at 170Â°. Picked up a spare tank of propane just in case. Looks real good, not that it's any indication of how it will taste. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's the latest pic...


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

One more thing!

My Maverick ET-73 has performed FLAWLESSLY! How crazy would it have been, especially for a first time smoker, to open the smoker time & time again to check the temperature. On top of that, the wireless remote receiver allows me to stay indoors while it's freezing outside!







 I couldn't be happier! Except maybe tomorrow, when I am chowing down on some smokey meat!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeEater
 Looks great....glad everything is coming together for ya..


----------



## dgross (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeEater, congrats on the new smoker and it looks like you have everything under control. 
Now what time was lunch tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ? Thanks again for the pics! Daun


----------



## dgross (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello SmokeEater 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! How is the brisket coming along? Any pics yet? Haven't tried a brisket yet, just pork products 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

8:47pm8:53pmI'm confused...

Anyway - I'm in the thirteenth hour since the brisket went into the smoker, fat side down the entire time. Meat Temp is 170Â° and rising approx. 2Â° each hour. Just foiled it, fat side up. Plan on pulling the brisket out at 190Â° and wrapping it up and putting it in a cooler for the night.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 18, 2007)

So, if I can make it to Spoons Coffee House on N. Wellwood Avenue by noon, youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll run me up a sammich, right?


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure thing! I'll jump in my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and zoom up Wellwood in a jiffy!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeEater, sound's like your in the last stretch now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , after you foil it and put it in the cooler get some well deserved sleep and dream of the thin blue smoke and some brisket for breakfast!!!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

I like that part about the "last stretch" while seeing your horse galloping towards the finish line! In the last hour, my brisket went from 170 to 179Â°. At this rate, I'll be done before midnight.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Hit 190Â° at 11:20pm. Pulled it out and wrapped it in another layer of foil, and set it in a cooler that I pre-heated w/ boiling water. Surrounded the brisket with towels fresh out of a hot dryer. Over the past hour, the meat temp only rose 1Â°, but has since dropped down to 189Â°. I have heard that meat temperature will continue to rise almost 10Â° after being removed from a heat source. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Go figure...

I'm glad I wrapped the water pan w/ foil as clean-up there was easy. The rest will have to wait till tomorrow, as I am off to bed


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well folk's it looks like we have a 13# bouncing baby brisket!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokeEater, Job well done, enjoy the fruits of your labor tommorow


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeEater -

Enjoy your first smoke! There's nothing quite like it! Do't forget to get some pictures now!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 18, 2007)

It was fun to follow along with you on your smoke today. Enjoy the fruits of your labor tomorrow.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 18, 2007)

Super job SmokeEater, enjoy that brisket. Let us know how it tastes.

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, it's morning here in NY. Almost 8am. Slept 7 hours, but it feels like I worked last night. The meat is still in the cooler, running at about 154Â° (again this thermometer is awesome - don't know how people can say bad things about them).







 Looking for recipes for baked beans, and was also wondering if I need to make any sauce for the brisket. Any bean recipes? Thoughts/recipes for brisket sauces?







 Thank you all again for helping me give birth to my beautiful baby brisket! I couldn't have done it without you - well, I coulda, but she woulda been UGLY, BURNT & DRY!!!







 Pictures of my baby will be posted later, when she comes out of the incubator.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

These are the official baked beans of the SMF.  Well maybe not official, but they sure are good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540

Congratulations on your inaugural smoke.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! and thanks! I might do 'em in the smoker I'm gonna fire up the smoker for some ABTs as well.


----------



## backyardgriller (Feb 18, 2007)

**DROOLING**

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome job SmokeEater...waiting for final pics..drooling just thinking about about it.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

Wish it was me Cajun1,  no brisket in my immediate future though


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry cajunsmoker....post has been edited


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Whipped up some of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, along with some ABTs that I stuffed with a combination of sausage, grated pecorino romano cheese, and soft cream cheese with chive & onion. Gonna smoke them this afternoon. Friends coming over around 3ish. Meat temp just fell to 139Â°, and it is still wrapped in foil and in the oven now.

Brisket:
What temp should I keep the oven at?
Should I slice it up now, or wait till later?

ABTs & beans:
Do I smoke the ABTs & beans at 225Â°?
Smoke for 2.5-3 hours?

Can I smoke corn? If so, how?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 18, 2007)

I have replied to each question within the quote SmokeEater. 

*This is not exactly how I've done it, but I just noticed Jeff's link a couple days ago and he obviously knows his stuff. My method is pretty much the same. Here is the link.*

http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-corn-on-the-cob.shtml


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 18, 2007)

Make sure you have some liquids in the foil wrap, if not add some apple juice to keep it moist (you should be good though)
Anyways if I make it to Spoons Coffee House on N. Wellwood will ya run me up some brisket & wicked beans
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Chad. Not gonna do the corn in the smoker - it's already de-husked from Costco. No problem. I already got my hands full anyway!The liquids from last night are still in there. A little leaked out, but I put an additional foil under it when I put it in the oven. If you make it to Spoons Coffee House, you're only 1.5 miles from me - come on over! If you are serious, I will PM you directions.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Kiddin, but Thanks the same!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2007)

ABTs & beans have been in two hours now - Look great! Should I stir the beans at all?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

If you stir them you will expose new surface area to absorb smoke.  Depends on how smoky you want it I guess.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd call my first smoke a success! Not perfect, by any means, but successful nonetheless. It was very tender and flavorful. The skinny end of the flat was not as moist as I hoped. The point section was very juicy and mostly fell apart - I'll be having shredded beef sandwiches tomorrow for sure! Next time I will try an all-nighter and eat it a couple hours after it's done, instead of the 16 hours that passed last night into this afternoon.







 The ABTs were in the smoker for 3 hours. I had them in a disposable 4x8 pan and the bottoms of the peppers were a little crunchy - I don't think they cooked enough - and a little hot (spicy). They started out at as hit, till people bit into the bottoms and were surprised by the spice. No big deal. Next time I'll fix that.







 The beans (Dutch's Wicked Beans) were a big hit! I had two huge portions, and some asked for seconds as well. I'll definitely be making them again, especially in the smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

SmokeEater

YUMMMMMMMMMMM

Good job! Looks great.

If you have a thinner end wrap it after a few hours it'll protect it.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrat's SmokeEater, very happy that your first smoke was a success and you also seemed to have fun with it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...smoke on!!!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 19, 2007)

SmokeEater, I don't know if you've since this thread or not. It has several good ideas in it to help you get them peppers upright and cure the crispy side. I like the flavor of them better when they are more exposed than they can be in a pan as well. There are everything from chile grills you can buy to a bricks and skewer method you could put together pretty cheap. Hope it is of some use to you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=15

Your final pics look good, I wish my first briskets turned out as well as yours did. Smoke on!!!


----------

